# Advice for Fountain Pen Newbie - Go Hard or Go Home?



## kritameth

Question mark, because I'm genuinely debating the philosophy/approach to take in regard to my newfound fascination with fountain pen. Was ready to venture in with a Pilot Custom 823, but an online shop ignoring my inquiry gave me an opportunity to ask you guys, something I should've done from the start.

I don't see myself, or rather, I don't want to see myself building a connoisseur collection, i.e. just 'broad strokes', I don't need another hobby to consume me like with watches. With that prefaced, I'm faced with the dilemma of doing things like I did with watches, starting slow and working my way up, or just jumping into the deep end. Looking back, there are times I wonder if I would've been better off had I skipped all the Seiko, Tissot, etc., and just gone straight for the GS, Omega, etc. For those that have higher-end pens, what's your take? I don't see myself needing to get into the Grossmann, FPJ, Naoya Hida of pens, a Namiki Maki-e is probably as collectible as I want to go. With that said, should I just start with the iconic 149, something I'm sure I would get anyway? Or is there value in starting with something more affordable to figure out my taste in nib?

I know they aren't the best writer for the price, and a part of me, for that money, do want something like a Nakaya 17mm, but, like with Rolex or Panerai, there's also something to be said unashamedly about owning an icon. With this thread I'm not looking for a debate on which pen is best under $x, but rather, baby steps (more money but possibly more refined taste) or "buy once"? I really have too much free time this Sat. 😅


----------



## dirtvictim

I used to buy Montblanc platinum, never liked the yellow gold. After I broke one I bailed out and started buying titanium tactical only. Looking for a clicker in ti or copper next. No more fancy pens I dig them but not my style.


----------



## thewatchidiot

I’ve used this montblanc fountain pen for 25 to 30 years. I really don’t know anything about fountain pens but this one writes smooth as silk. My wife has a cheap one, purchased on ToMo, as they sell lots of different ones from time to time. I would not waste money on a cheap one and I don’t know if going more expensive than montblanc gives any more quality to the ink flow. I’ve seen them used around $500-600. I don’t see mine on their site. It looks like a fat body pen.


----------



## Stchambe

I was on the precipice of buying a lot of pens but I seem to be satisfied with three good pens and a few others randomly scattered throughout the house. I have a carbon fiber Tombow (Japanese) I use as kind of a beater. A Montblanc I have at the home desk and a Graf Farber Castell for casual days. There are also a few parkers kicking around the house that get picked up and placed randomly as the family uses them.

At this point, I'm too far gone into watches and a few other hobbies to pull myself out. I actively try to keep myself from diving into the deep end of new hobbies because I know what I get like, and sometimes its easier to enjoy things for what they are, and not get wrapped up in the minor details.

Incidentally I recently ordered a sworovski pen for my 5yo daughter who began to really get into writing random letters and words, as a way to encourage that behavior.

If I were to do everything over again, I would probably just end up with two Montblancs (they have good customer service for repairs) which had a design I liked and call it a day.

Oh yea, also encourage you to try out pens if possible. Might even be a more significant factor in pens because of the fact that you have to actively engage muscles in your hand to use the thing.. Just like watches, how well some designs work out ergonomically varies from person to person.


----------



## longtimelurker

Do NOT buy expensive pens first. Almost everything to appreciate about a pen is in the writing experience. 

Buy a couple of metros and write with them often. Then you can go plat 3776 or pilot 74 or something. Baby steps don't tend to be too expensive if you try them out. Because even less expensive pens get used for different things, paper, ink, etc. 

If you go high-end first, you'll almost certainly screw it up. A MB and Sailor write very differently. I love my sailor, but everyone I know hates the feedback. 

Going from inexpensive to high end is my recommendation and you shouldn't end up with more than 3 or 4 pens by the time you get to your "art" pen. There's usually enough uses for 3 pens. 

If you're not looking for a collection (sounds like not), those guides on the internet are a decent pen "tree" to use. You can figure out what you want and get a nice fancy "one" with some other good pens for well under 500 and be done.


----------



## Simon

Hi K
I have been an avid fountain pen collector for many years - use one daily - and recently sold a collection of 180 vintage pens. I have also owned innumerable modern high end pens.

For someone new to fountain pens, but who wants something classy which will excite and invite use, I recommend these modern new pens - you'll only need the one and they are pens for life (think Rolex Sub)

Pelikan M800 - medium nib
Sailor 1911/Professional Gear - Medium nib
Parker Duofold Centennial

I have found Italian pens eccentric, and famed MBs fragile and erratic


----------



## TgeekB

Unfortunately you’re going to find it similar to watches. Look at the variety of responses already!

I would decide first whether you want vintage or modern. There are lots of great and inexpensive vintage pens from the likes of Parker and Pelikan. 

Modern is getting saturated with so many different pens it becomes difficult. Like the watch market and micro brands all competing for your money and not better than vintage and virtually all the same.

If you’re fixed on eventually getting a MB (I have a 146 and it’s wonderful) take your time and don’t pay too much. Look around and you’ll find the right one without overpaying. Most of all have fun!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Michael123

Start with a Pilot Metropolitan with Medium Nib and go from there.

Don't start with Nakaya Cigar. 
This is similar to starting with a Zenith El Primero without understanding the date setting issue, lack of water resistance and the maintenance need of the high-beat movement.

You can always pay more for one of the classics later, after you have developed a reference of nib size and hardness/softness, paper, ink and pen grip size.

Pelikan M800 
Parker Duofold

If you just want to collect pen for their look and craft then go with Nakaya.


----------



## GrouchoM

Since you're near Boston, in late fall, there's the Commonwealth Pen Show. There, you can try a LOT of ink, pens(new and vintage), nibs, and paper. Until you know what you like to write with, both ergonomically (grip size, grip material, and weight) and nib variables (firm versus soft versus flexible, wetness, tipping size, shape, smoothness), don't go planning to buy "the one". Also, there's a lot to learn about inks beyond just color. Locally, the best place to check out your options is Appelboom (it was Bromfelds) between the Boston Common and Downtown Crossing.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## trustmeiamanengineer

I would say start small. I personally recommend lamy safari, joy, or alstar,esp. The special color editions you dig. Nibs are cheap and easily replaceable, so you can explore More!

Some lamys are duds, however. If you are set on nib sizes entry level pilots, graff von fabercastell, parker urban, or older waterman phileas are good starters. I say start off with couple affordable ones, of different nib and case construction, see what type of pens you prefer, and then go from there.

Fountain pens are not watches. They are very sensitive to users, and some fps I found harder to break in, and ymmv. For example, i found sailor saibi togi a pain the ass to write with, because it was too delicate (and i am ef person because i write in asian characters also) with my writing style (i like lighter pens with nib feedbacks and a bit of resistance, as i have a bad habit of pressing down a bit with my fp) and it took me more challenges (and relative cost) than watches to find what i like. 

If you want to go home with 1 gada pen, however, you will likely be best off with a duofold centenial or pelikcan 600 and up


----------



## GrouchoM

trustmeiamanengineer said:


> I would say start small. I personally recommend lamy safari, joy, or alstar,esp. The special color editions you dig. Nibs are cheap and easily replaceable, so you can explore More!
> 
> Some lamys are duds, however. If you are set on nib sizes entry level pilots, graff von fabercastell, parker urban, or older waterman phileas are good starters. I say start off with couple affordable ones, of different nib and case construction, see what type of pens you prefer, and then go from there.
> 
> Fountain pens are not watches. They are very sensitive to users, and some fps I found harder to break in, and ymmv. For example, i found sailor saibi togi a pain the ass to write with, because it was too delicate (and i am ef person because i write in asian characters also) with my writing style (i like lighter pens with nib feedbacks and a bit of resistance, as i have a bad habit of pressing down a bit with my fp)


Yours was a case of the user, not the pen, breaking in (learning how to use, and very smooth & clean paper, and wet ink).

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## trustmeiamanengineer

Simon said:


> Hi K
> I have been an avid fountain pen collector for many years - use one daily - and recently sold a collection of 180 vintage pens. I have also owned innumerable modern high end pens.
> 
> For someone new to fountain pens, but who wants something classy which will excite and invite use, I recommend these modern new pens - you'll only need the one and they are pens for life (think Rolex Sub)
> 
> Pelikan M800 - medium nib
> Sailor 1911/Professional Gear - Medium nib
> Parker Duofold Centennial
> 
> I have found Italian pens eccentric, and famed MBs fragile and erratic


Guess i am not the only one with italians and mb! Mbs are erraic and i found aurora ownsrship close to owning a used alfa romeo lol


----------



## trustmeiamanengineer

GrouchoM said:


> Yours was a case of the user, not the pen, breaking in (learning how to use, and very smooth & clean paper, and wet ink).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Hence i say start small. User errors that were costly. Watches...rarely seemed to give me much issues.


----------



## GrouchoM

Firstly, op, you should think about how you intend to use it. 
Signing things? 
Journaling? 
Sketching? 
Calculations? 
Just at home? At the office? Out&about? 
How important are looks (urushi, maki-e, precious metals) versus functionality? 
Status symbol? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon

trustmeiamanengineer said:


> Guess i am not the only one with italians and mb! Mbs are erraic and i found aurora ownership close to owning a used alfa romeo lol


I have owned Omas, Delta & Visconti - Liked the look, but not the ownership & drive
My almost daily user for 15yrs has been a Cloisonne Mandarin Duofold Centennial


----------



## kritameth

Thank you all, lots of great advice and inputs! Really great to see so many FP enthusiasts on WUS. 



dirtvictim said:


> I used to buy Montblanc platinum, never liked the yellow gold. After I broke one I bailed out and started buying titanium tactical only. Looking for a clicker in ti or copper next. No more fancy pens I dig them but not my style.
> View attachment 16250252


Those look very rugged indeed! Very cool.



thewatchidiot said:


> I’ve used this montblanc fountain pen for 25 to 30 years. I really don’t know anything about fountain pens but this one writes smooth as silk. My wife has a cheap one, purchased on ToMo, as they sell lots of different ones from time to time. I would not waste money on a cheap one and I don’t know if going more expensive than montblanc gives any more quality to the ink flow. I’ve seen them used around $500-600. I don’t see mine on their site. It looks like a fat body pen.


Wow, talk about a writing companion!



Stchambe said:


> I was on the precipice of buying a lot of pens but I seem to be satisfied with three good pens and a few others randomly scattered throughout the house. I have a carbon fiber Tombow (Japanese) I use as kind of a beater. A Montblanc I have at the home desk and a Graf Farber Castell for casual days. There are also a few parkers kicking around the house that get picked up and placed randomly as the family uses them.
> 
> At this point, I'm too far gone into watches and a few other hobbies to pull myself out. I actively try to keep myself from diving into the deep end of new hobbies because I know what I get like, and sometimes its easier to enjoy things for what they are, and not get wrapped up in the minor details.
> 
> Incidentally I recently ordered a sworovski pen for my 5yo daughter who began to really get into writing random letters and words, as a way to encourage that behavior.
> 
> If I were to do everything over again, I would probably just end up with two Montblancs (they have good customer service for repairs) which had a design I liked and call it a day.
> 
> Oh yea, also encourage you to try out pens if possible. Might even be a more significant factor in pens because of the fact that you have to actively engage muscles in your hand to use the thing.. Just like watches, how well some designs work out ergonomically varies from person to person.


Starting young is the best way, that's awesome! That's sound advice, I'm going to use this opportunity to try as many as I can. 



longtimelurker said:


> Do NOT buy expensive pens first. Almost everything to appreciate about a pen is in the writing experience.
> 
> Buy a couple of metros and write with them often. Then you can go plat 3776 or pilot 74 or something. Baby steps don't tend to be too expensive if you try them out. Because even less expensive pens get used for different things, paper, ink, etc.
> 
> If you go high-end first, you'll almost certainly screw it up. A MB and Sailor write very differently. I love my sailor, but everyone I know hates the feedback.
> 
> Going from inexpensive to high end is my recommendation and you shouldn't end up with more than 3 or 4 pens by the time you get to your "art" pen. There's usually enough uses for 3 pens.
> 
> If you're not looking for a collection (sounds like not), those guides on the internet are a decent pen "tree" to use. You can figure out what you want and get a nice fancy "one" with some other good pens for well under 500 and be done.


Thank you for the recommendations @longtimelurker, I think I'll order a Metro tonight, figure I'd probably end up wanting to try one anyway. 

And not a collection, per se, but I would like to add a Namiki Emperor Maki-e at some point. 



Simon said:


> Hi K
> I have been an avid fountain pen collector for many years - use one daily - and recently sold a collection of 180 vintage pens. I have also owned innumerable modern high end pens.
> 
> For someone new to fountain pens, but who wants something classy which will excite and invite use, I recommend these modern new pens - you'll only need the one and they are pens for life (think Rolex Sub)
> 
> Pelikan M800 - medium nib
> Sailor 1911/Professional Gear - Medium nib
> Parker Duofold Centennial
> 
> I have found Italian pens eccentric, and famed MBs fragile and erratic


Wow, and I thought your dive watch collection was out of control!  Thank you for the recommendations @Simon. The M800/M1000 are on my shortlist, and the 1911 is one I've been eyeing, having seen it in many comparisons against the Custom 823.



TgeekB said:


> Unfortunately you’re going to find it similar to watches. Look at the variety of responses already!
> 
> I would decide first whether you want vintage or modern. There are lots of great and inexpensive vintage pens from the likes of Parker and Pelikan.
> 
> Modern is getting saturated with so many different pens it becomes difficult. Like the watch market and micro brands all competing for your money and not better than vintage and virtually all the same.
> 
> If you’re fixed on eventually getting a MB (I have a 146 and it’s wonderful) take your time and don’t pay too much. Look around and you’ll find the right one without overpaying. Most of all have fun!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


You're absolutely right. I'm leaning towards modern and new, but I'll definitely keep my options open, wouldn't say no to a MB at a great price. Thank you! 



Michael123 said:


> Start with a Pilot Metropolitan with Medium Nib and go from there.
> 
> Don't start with Nakaya Cigar.
> This is similar to starting with a Zenith El Primero without understanding the date setting issue, lack of water resistance and the maintenance need of the high-beat movement.
> 
> You can always pay more for one of the classics later, after you have developed a reference of nib size and hardness/softness, paper, ink and pen grip size.
> 
> Pelikan M800
> Parker Duofold
> 
> If you just want to collect pen for their look and craft then go with Nakaya.


Great analogy, especially since both a Nakaya and EP really get me going. Looking like I'll be ordering a Metro medium nib tonight. 



GrouchoM said:


> Since you're near Boston, in late fall, there's the Commonwealth Pen Show. There, you can try a LOT of ink, pens(new and vintage), nibs, and paper. Until you know what you like to write with, both ergonomically (grip size, grip material, and weight) and nib variables (firm versus soft versus flexible, wetness, tipping size, shape, smoothness), don't go planning to buy "the one". Also, there's a lot to learn about inks beyond just color. Locally, the best place to check out your options is Appelboom (it was Bromfelds) between the Boston Common and Downtown Crossing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I have the worst timing 😕, looks like a great event, next year it is. I just read about the store on the FPN forum the other day, will definitely have to stop by. If I'm being honest, the thought of trying out FPs as a complete novice intimidates me more than any AD visit in my early watch days 😅, might not be such a bad idea after all to acquire some starter FPs and log some miles between now and then to get more comfortable.


----------



## kritameth

trustmeiamanengineer said:


> I would say start small. I personally recommend lamy safari, joy, or alstar,esp. The special color editions you dig. Nibs are cheap and easily replaceable, so you can explore More!
> 
> Some lamys are duds, however. If you are set on nib sizes entry level pilots, graff von fabercastell, parker urban, or older waterman phileas are good starters. I say start off with couple affordable ones, of different nib and case construction, see what type of pens you prefer, and then go from there.
> 
> Fountain pens are not watches. They are very sensitive to users, and some fps I found harder to break in, and ymmv. For example, i found sailor saibi togi a pain the ass to write with, because it was too delicate (and i am ef person because i write in asian characters also) with my writing style (i like lighter pens with nib feedbacks and a bit of resistance, as i have a bad habit of pressing down a bit with my fp) and it took me more challenges (and relative cost) than watches to find what i like.
> 
> If you want to go home with 1 gada pen, however, you will likely be best off with a duofold centenial or pelikcan 600 and up


Hmm, Lamy Safari or Pilot Metro, that's sounding more and more like the question of the night! Thank you @trustmeiamanengineer, this wanna-be engineer trusts you. 



GrouchoM said:


> Firstly, op, you should think about how you intend to use it.
> Signing things?
> Journaling?
> Sketching?
> Calculations?
> Just at home? At the office? Out&about?
> How important are looks (urushi, maki-e, precious metals) versus functionality?
> Status symbol?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Right now mostly very brief writing and taking notes, at home and out and about, maybe sign some CC receipts for watch purchases.  All of those are equally important to me, similar to watches, and are what I'd be looking for eventually, but for now I'll take your advice and start out focusing on functionality and honing in on my taste.


----------



## GrouchoM

Also, there's a MontBlanc boutique at the Pru in Boston. They let you try all their nib styles and get a sense for what might feel comfortable (weight, girth, grip to tip distance).

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

GrouchoM said:


> Also, there's a MontBlanc boutique at the Pru in Boston. They let you try all their nib styles and get a sense for what might feel comfortable (weight, girth, grip to tip distance).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Will be doing that in the near future! In the meantime, Metro medium nib is ordered!


----------



## GrouchoM

By the way, in addition to FPN, you should check out the FPGEEKS forum. There's even a good classified subforum. 
If you're serious about Nakayas, your boat may have sailed unless you buy used or directly from Japan. The owner and nibmeistering-god (to some) at the only US seller of Nakaya, John Mottishaw at nibs.com, just retired. As far as the word of mouth goes, there's no one at nibs.com that is as good; if you buy from them, they may make it worse. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

GrouchoM said:


> By the way, in addition to FPN, you should check out the FPGEEKS forum. There's even a good classified subforum.
> If you're serious about Nakayas, your boat may have sailed unless you buy used or directly from Japan. The owner and nibmeistering-god (to some) at the only US seller of Nakaya, John Mottishaw at nibs.com, just retired. As far as the word of mouth goes, there's no one at nibs.com that is as good; if you buy from them, they may make it worse.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


See? I told you I have the worst timing. 😅 I called Nibs.com the other day to inquire about the Custom 823 and was informed of John's, who's a big fan of the model, retirement. The person who answered the phone said she inspects every pen that goes out under a magnifying glass to make sure the tines are proper, though she didn't say anything about tuning the nib; it is nice they're still inspecting them, though a shame I won't ever get to experience John Mottishaw's magic touch. Anyway, I plan to buy a Nakaya or Namiki in Japan, the former possibly during my trip there next year. Did not know about FPGeeks, thank you for that. I guess FPN's classified in no more?


----------



## yongsoo1982

Oh man, I certainly feel this post. I was in need of a folding knife a couple years back. During the search, I realized that I could easily fall down the rabbithole as I had with watches and fountain pens. I decided to buy on the higher end and picked up a Shirogorov Neon Zero with M390 steel and called it a day. 

I'm not sure the same could be said for Fountain Pens as there is so much variety involved. Not only is there nib variety but the practicality of having to change inks in a single pen makes having at least 2-3 fountain pens a better experience. 

I will offer this bit of advice though if you're trying to keep it minimal:
1) aim for 1-3 fountain pens (that will give you a pen for a blue, black and a color of sort--red for editing, or something fun)
2) find pens that have nibs that are easily changeable - at the affordable end, TWSBI nibs can be easily swapped; at the mid-tier, pelikan nibs are also swappable. I have 2 nibs (a very juicy medium and a fine nib that I swap in and out of my m800).

"Anyway, I plan to buy a Nakaya or Namiki in Japan, the former possibly during my trip there next year."
heads up. If you're ordering directly from Nakaya, there is a wait. They build custom and there's usually at least a 6 month backlog I ordered a Nakaya back in June and was quoted a 10 month estimate.. fortunately, I got an email that they would be able to deliver with an expected Dec arrival. 

and because someone mentioned the pen show


----------



## caribiner23

I agree that you should start with Metropolitans and Lamys. Those are solid entries into fountain pens.


----------



## GrouchoM

Recognize that much of the appeal of Nakayas are the looks, not how they write. In fact, aside from their speciality nibs, their nibs are virtually the same as those in Platinum pens costing ≈ $110.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

yongsoo1982 said:


> Oh man, I certainly feel this post. I was in need of a folding knife a couple years back. During the search, I realized that I could easily fall down the rabbithole as I had with watches and fountain pens. I decided to buy on the higher end and picked up a Shirogorov Neon Zero with M390 steel and called it a day.
> 
> I'm not sure the same could be said for Fountain Pens as there is so much variety involved. Not only is there nib variety but the practicality of having to change inks in a single pen makes having at least 2-3 fountain pens a better experience.
> 
> I will offer this bit of advice though if you're trying to keep it minimal:
> 1) aim for 1-3 fountain pens (that will give you a pen for a blue, black and a color of sort--red for editing, or something fun)
> 2) find pens that have nibs that are easily changeable - at the affordable end, TWSBI nibs can be easily swapped; at the mid-tier, pelikan nibs are also swappable. I have 2 nibs (a very juicy medium and a fine nib that I swap in and out of my m800).
> 
> "Anyway, I plan to buy a Nakaya or Namiki in Japan, the former possibly during my trip there next year."
> heads up. If you're ordering directly from Nakaya, there is a wait. They build custom and there's usually at least a 6 month backlog I ordered a Nakaya back in June and was quoted a 10 month estimate.. fortunately, I got an email that they would be able to deliver with an expected Dec arrival.
> 
> and because someone mentioned the pen show
> 
> View attachment 16254217


Wowzer, that's one expensive knife! I haven't been tempted by knives yet, but in my head I'm thinking, there must be a reason so many watch guys are knife guys; I pray I never look into them, because I need another expensive hobby like I need another hole in the head! 

Thank you for the heads up on Nakaya's lead time. I'll try out as many pens as I can as quickly as possible so I'll have enough time to order one, though with my trip to Japan looking like some time in June it's questionable. Congrats on yours! What did you order? 



caribiner23 said:


> I agree that you should start with Metropolitans and Lamys. Those are solid entries into fountain pens.


Medium nib Metro on the way!


----------



## GrouchoM

If you're really interested in getting a Nakaya to write with, not just ogle and fondle, and think you want a standard nib size, you should consider getting a Platinum Century first. The Platinum nib will write the same as the Nakaya nib. So, it's a cheaper way of trying out what you want. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

GrouchoM said:


> If you're really interested in getting a Nakaya to write with, not just ogle and fondle, and think you want a standard nib size, you should consider getting a Platinum Century first. The Platinum nib will write the same as the Nakaya nib. So, it's a cheaper way of trying out what you want.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I see, thank you @GrouchoM! Absolutely will be using all my future FPs, not like some of my watches 😅. I see Appelboom has the Century on their website so I'll give the Boston store a call to see if they carry it or something with a similar nib profile.


----------



## B.Kohr

Platinum 1376 or whatever the number is, are great daily user, practical pens.

I have much higher end ones, but I use those or a Pilot 73 or a Pilot parallel most of the time.

a pilot VP is very handy, if you don’t write that much.
A Franklin Christoph 66 is a nice way to play with a lot of nibs, if you like feedback.


----------



## GrouchoM

B.Kohr said:


> Platinum 1376 or whatever the number is, are great daily user, practical pens.
> 
> I have much higher end ones, but I use those or a Pilot 73 or a Pilot parallel most of the time.
> 
> a pilot VP is very handy, if you don’t write that much.
> A Franklin Christoph 66 is a nice way to play with a lot of nibs, if you like feedback.


The Platinum use the number 3776 from the height of MtFuji on their products. Mont Blanc use 4810 on theirs from the height of, you guessed it, Mont Blanc.
OP- see this page from nibs.com's site. Look at the table. As you can see, nib sizing doesn't mean the same thing for different manufacturers (smoothness, firmness, wetness, nib to nib consistency, and quality control also vary both between manufacturers and within certain manufacturer's product lines) 





Nib Tipping Sizes | Nibs


Guide To Nib Tipping Sizes "Tipping Size" is a term that refers to the actual writing surface provided by any given nib--the size of the part of the nib that actually comes into contact with the paper. Not surprisingly, nibs on the finer side of the spectrum have the smallest tipping sizes...




www.nibs.com






Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## zuckermania

I'm going to throw my voice into the chorus that says start inexpensive. This $25 chinese made eyedropper is one of the most satisfying fountain pens I own: Moonman Eyedropper. It just seems to work perfectly every time and never leaks. Meanwhile I flipped a Karas Kustoms Vertex (not exactly high end, but well over $100) because it burped ink all the time. I love Karas pens and own a number of their Kustom series.

I own a Montblanc ballpoint which was a great way to see if owning the name meant enough to pay for it.

My "best" pen is a Sailor 1911L. Got it for $175ish from an eBay seller... worth every penny. I probably wouldn't have known that without going through a number of cheapie experiences first.

Incidentally I consider myself very knowledgable about watch stuff and very ignorant about most pen stuff. There's definitely a learning curve to both!


----------



## ed delr

If you will use one for any serious writing it will quickly come down to the nib.
Cheap fountain pens do not generally come with good nibs. Good nibs are tuned
by nibmeisters. You may get lucky and get a nib that is good but the chances are rather small.
IMO skip the cheap ones, I went that route and now I have more than a bunch of fountain pens that I am not using.
Having said that, if you are new to fountain pens you will not know your preference until you have tried many nibs. Will you want more feedback? Will you want an extra fine, fine, medium, broad etc.? Will you want flex and many other variables?
I would suggest buying a Franklin-Christoph pen out of Raleigh, North Carolina because you can easily buy and swap their nibs. You can even get a Mike Masuyama grind which is one of my favorites. This way you only buy the nibs and not the whole pen. Switching nibs is easy especially the No. 6 nib.
I have been into fountain pens since the late 1960’s and have collected more than a few dozen. The nib is the most important part followed by the ergonomics and then the looks. My go to pens are the Pelikan M800, Nakaya Picolos and of course the Franklin Christophs. I have settled down to medium and broad nibs.


----------



## ed delr

GrouchoM said:


> Recognize that much of the appeal of Nakayas are the looks, not how they write. In fact, aside from their speciality nibs, their nibs are virtually the same as those in Platinum pens costing ≈ $110.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I beg to disagree. Although the Platinum and Nakaya pens appear to have the same nib, I can say that the Nakaya nibs receive some hand grinding/tuning, I am not sure if the Platinum pens receive any hand tuning at all. I buy my Nakaya from ITOYA in Ginza, Tokyo and each time I buy one they ask me to fill out a form asking me how I write, the pen is then given to a nibmeister on site and tuned to my preference. I own both Platinum and Nakaya pens and I can feel a noticeable difference in the way they write. I know Nakayas sold on line does not get the same treatment, however, I would not rush to say that they have identical nibs and offer the same writing experience. Just my opinion.


----------



## kritameth

My new Pilot Metropolitan medium arrived the other day. I immediately started writing and taking a few notes with it, but it felt strangely too familiar... so I went to my drawer and sure enough, another Metro! 😝 I remember now that I'd gotten it some 5 years ago and wrote with it for a year. Thankfully it's a fine nib so the new one isn't a complete waste. After running the nib through warm water I managed to get it writing again and was surprised it actually flows better than the new one, which occasionally has starting issue. The thickness of the lines seems very close, I think fine is slightly more suitable for my everyday writing style, but it does feel a tad scratchy. I'd eventually like something much thicker at the desk strictly for signing signatures, but that's for later. I'll keep writing and switching between the two, don't know if I'll make it in time for the Nakaya, but I should have a really good idea when it comes time for the 149 next year. Thank you all! 











ed delr said:


> If you will use one for any serious writing it will quickly come down to the nib.
> Cheap fountain pens do not generally come with good nibs. Good nibs are tuned
> by nibmeisters. You may get lucky and get a nib that is good but the chances are rather small.
> IMO skip the cheap ones, I went that route and now I have more than a bunch of fountain pens that I am not using.
> Having said that, if you are new to fountain pens you will not know your preference until you have tried many nibs. Will you want more feedback? Will you want an extra fine, fine, medium broad etc.? Will you want flex and many other variables?
> I would suggest buying a Franklin-Christoph pen out of Raleigh, North Carolina because you can easily buy and swap their nibs. You can even get a Mike Masuyama grind which is one of my favorites. This way you only buy the nibs and not the whole pen. Switching nibs is easy especially the No. 6 nib.
> I have been into fountain pens since the late 1960’s and have collected more than a few dozen. The nib is the most important part followed by the ergonomics and then the looks. My go to pens are the Pelikan M800, Nakaya Picolos and of course the Franklin Christophs. I have settled down to medium and broad nibs.


Thank you @ed delr, you've got me very interested in Franklin-Christoph, not least because they're US-based (there was another maker I was interested in a while back but I forget the name, lots of wood options I remember). At first glace their prices seem very reasonable and it seems they pay a lot of attention to nib work; will do a lot more research, including what the Masuyama nib is all about, if you have any opinion on your favorite model(s) please let me know.


----------



## Batboy

I echo the advice about starting small.

If (or when?) you decide to invest a little more, I agree with @Simon ‘s advice about considering a Pelikan M800 or Parker Duofold Centennial.

The Duofold is an icon – think Rolex Sub, as Simon said – and I have yet to find a Pelikan that wasn’t excellent. Like many, I’m not a fan of Montblanc (more brand value, less build quality).



Simon said:


> For someone new to fountain pens, but who wants something classy which will excite and invite use, I recommend these modern new pens - you'll only need the one and they are pens for life (think Rolex Sub)
> 
> Pelikan M800 - medium nib
> Sailor 1911/Professional Gear - Medium nib
> Parker Duofold Centennial
> 
> I have found Italian pens eccentric, and famed MBs fragile and erratic


In some ways, fountain pens are more complex than watches. Different papers and inks, plus nib choice, all alter the writing experience. But you can also get fountain pen nibs tuned to suit your personal writing preference; it’s straightforward, similar to getting a watch regulated.


----------



## yongsoo1982

kritameth said:


> you've got me very interested in Franklin-Christoph, not least because they're US-based (there was another maker I was interested in a while back but I forget the name, lots of wood options I remember). At first glace their prices seem very reasonable and it seems they pay a lot of attention to nib work; will do a lot more research, including what the Masuyama nib is all about, if you have any opinion on your favorite model(s) please let me know.


I can second FC. I have a Model 20 with a Fine-Cursive Italic grind. It adds a lot of fun to the writing experience and is pretty easy to write for long sessions.
FC is also pretty well known for their "SIG" grinds. I haven't written with one of those but it sounds like others could speak to that grind.


----------



## kritameth

ed delr said:


> If you will use one for any serious writing it will quickly come down to the nib.
> Cheap fountain pens do not generally come with good nibs. Good nibs are tuned
> by nibmeisters. You may get lucky and get a nib that is good but the chances are rather small.
> IMO skip the cheap ones, I went that route and now I have more than a bunch of fountain pens that I am not using.
> Having said that, if you are new to fountain pens you will not know your preference until you have tried many nibs. Will you want more feedback? Will you want an extra fine, fine, medium, broad etc.? Will you want flex and many other variables?
> I would suggest buying a Franklin-Christoph pen out of Raleigh, North Carolina because you can easily buy and swap their nibs. You can even get a Mike Masuyama grind which is one of my favorites. This way you only buy the nibs and not the whole pen. Switching nibs is easy especially the No. 6 nib.
> I have been into fountain pens since the late 1960’s and have collected more than a few dozen. The nib is the most important part followed by the ergonomics and then the looks. My go to pens are the Pelikan M800, Nakaya Picolos and of course the Franklin Christophs. I have settled down to medium and broad nibs.





yongsoo1982 said:


> I can second FC. I have a Model 20 with a Fine-Cursive Italic grind. It adds a lot of fun to the writing experience and is pretty easy to write for long sessions.
> FC is also pretty well known for their "SIG" grinds. I haven't written with one of those but it sounds like others could speak to that grind.


Was on the phone with the Montblanc boutique yesterday and came within sentences from pulling the trigger on a 149. Took a big rational step back, and now very close to pulling the trigger on a Model 03 (Black & Creme). Read up a bit on Masuyama/Nagahara and S.I.G. grinds and I'm even more confused and interested at the same time, especially the Nagahara, since they don't seem to be available for order separately(?). For that reason I'm leaning towards getting a Nagahara medium C.I. to try, but also a standard HPSteel medium to be on the safe side. Will probably order by the end of the day today (already spent way too much time these past weeks 😅), if you guys have any further thoughts please let me know. Thank you for the inputs!


----------



## yongsoo1982

kritameth said:


> I'm even more confused and interested at the same time, especially the Nagahara, since they don't seem to be available for order separately(?).


Exactly. This is why I ordered my model 20 with the Fine Cursive Italic grind by Mike Masuyama (I don't think he's still with FC? I didn't see any Masuyama options) with the idea that I could always pick up the SIG grind later.


----------



## kritameth

yongsoo1982 said:


> Exactly. This is why I ordered my model 20 with the Fine Cursive Italic grind by Mike Masuyama (I don't think he's still with FC? I didn't see any Masuyama options) with the idea that I could always pick up the SIG grind later.


Thank you, I'll do just that so I don't regret it down the road. It looks like Yukio Nagahara took over from Mike Masuyama around mid-2020. From what I've read Nagahara is the best person F-C could've lucked into finding as Masuyama's replacement; they were both trained at the same grinding school, largely taught by Nagahara's late father, Nobuyoshi Nagahara.


----------



## Batboy

@kritameth You have entered the rabbit hole but welcome to the club


----------



## kritameth

Well, it's official. Franklin-Christoph Model 19 Black & King's Gold is on order, with both standard HPS medium and Nagahara broad C.I. nibs. Thank you all, and special shout out to @B.Kohr, @ed delr, and @yongsoo1982 for the F-C recommendation!











Batboy said:


> @kritameth You have entered the rabbit hole but welcome to the club


I am genuinely scared for my bank accounts 😅, but thank you @Batboy!


----------



## GrouchoM

Quite a difference in ergonomics between the MB149 and a FC. I like the lightness of FCs but their grip sections are too narrow for me. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

GrouchoM said:


> Quite a difference in ergonomics between the MB149 and a FC. I like the lightness of FCs but their grip sections are too narrow for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


From the comparison pictures and reviews I've seen I suspected that was the case. I decided on Model 19 over Model 03 because I figured I might as well try to get used to girthier pens before the 149, but you're right, the grip section is narrower despite a thicker barrel. Let's see how comfortable I find it, if I can't even handle this then I should forget about the 149. Only thing now is I think I should've gotten their Honeycomb ink instead of Urushi Red...


----------



## GrouchoM

Essentially, you're cross shopping a sedan and a sportscar. Not everyone enjoys using a 149. There's a reason that most pens haven't been that large. However, some people, like myself, like large pens (I have long fingers). My favorite pens are shaped like the 149 but light (and eyedropper fillers).

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## ed delr

kritameth said:


> Well, it's official. Franklin-Christoph Model 19 Black & King's Gold is on order, with both standard HPS medium and Nagahara broad C.I. nibs. Thank you all, and special shout out to @B.Kohr, @ed delr, and @yongsoo1982 for the F-C recommendation!
> View attachment 16271691
> 
> 
> 
> I am genuinely scared for my bank accounts 😅, but thank you @Batboy!


Congratulations! That pen is a beaut. I haven’t tried a Nagahara grind but I am a big fan of broad cursive italics having had a little training in calligraphy. I find cursive nibs to be very interesting. 
I am sure you will enjoy writing with swirls and a lot of flourish! 😊


----------



## B.Kohr

The FC desk pen is a very nice, large pen, but it is a dedicated desk pen.


----------



## ed delr

Batboy said:


> I echo the advice about starting small.
> 
> If (or when?) you decide to invest a little more, I agree with @Simon ‘s advice about considering a Pelikan M800 or Parker Duofold Centennial.
> 
> The Duofold is an icon – think Rolex Sub, as Simon said – and I have yet to find a Pelikan that wasn’t excellent. Like many, I’m not a fan of Montblanc (more brand value, less build quality).
> 
> 
> In some ways, fountain pens are more complex than watches. Different papers and inks, plus nib choice, all alter the writing experience. But you can also get fountain pen nibs tuned to suit your personal writing preference; it’s straightforward, similar to getting a watch regulated.


Same opinion on the Montblanc, more brand value and marketing than real world writing advantage. Even their ink is not good. I have a bottle of black montblanc ink that takes too long to dry. I can only use it for signing my name if immediately followed by one of those ink blotters that looks like a small rocker. I know some inks are wet writers in some pens but the montblanc ink takes a ridiculously long time to dry. It is not just a wet writer. I have tried it on several pens, same problem.


----------



## ed delr

B.Kohr said:


> The FC desk pen is a very nice, large pen, but it is a dedicated desk pen.


I have an old FC desk pen with a Masuyama grind nib in smoke and ice ( I think it was called differently when I bought it). The nib was a later modification. I carry it with me most of the time when I travel. It’s a joy to use, the feedback and slight scratchiness is just right for my taste.


----------



## Maviarab

As someone looking for a nice, everyday pen and something special for ocassional use, would like to thank everyone who has contributed to this thread.


----------



## yongsoo1982

GrouchoM said:


> Essentially, you're cross shopping a sedan and a sportscar. Not everyone enjoys using a 149. There's a reason that most pens haven't been that large. However, some people, like myself, like large pens (I have long fingers). My favorite pens are shaped like the 149 but light (and eyedropper fillers).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


yeah, I can't use bulkier pens like the 149 or Sailor's King of Pen. I could use those for like signing signatures and stuff, but for longer sessions, I prefer my MB 146 and Sailor Pro Gear


----------



## GrouchoM

yongsoo1982 said:


> yeah, I can't use bulkier pens like the 149 or Sailor's King of Pen. I could use those for like signing signatures and stuff, but for longer sessions, I prefer my MB 146 and Sailor Pro Gear


That's not uncommon. Luckily, or unluckily, my hands prefer fatter pens. I find the 149 very comfy despite its heft as it's well balanced for me. I find ebonite eyedropper (Danitrio, Ranga) more nimble even when oversized. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

I'm not a fan of Pelikan pens. I find their stock nibs (aside from the M100x and vintage ones) dull and too broad. The M100x's nib is fair but not my style. Also, I found them to very prone to accidentally uncapped when in a pocket. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## peenoise

My first and only fountain pen is 149, used it for journalling.
Im attracted to Lamy fountain pen, someday that will be my second pen.


----------



## GrouchoM

peenoise said:


> My first and only fountain pen is 149, used it for journalling.
> Im attracted to Lamy fountain pen, someday that will be my second pen.


Which model of Lamy? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## peenoise

GrouchoM said:


> Which model of Lamy?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk





GrouchoM said:


> Which model of Lamy?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Lamy 2000 Makrolon


----------



## GrouchoM

peenoise said:


> Lamy 2000 Makrolon


Definitely, try before you buy. Aside from it being too wet for some, the "ears" that hold the cap on can be uncomfortable (they were to me).

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## 37

peenoise said:


> Lamy 2000 Makrolon


The 2000 is an icon but I personally wasn't impressed. For the price it was scratchy on the paper I use and didn't feel at all like a gold nib should. It was either an F or EF nib, I can't recall. Ultimately I returned it.

My favorite Lamy pens are easily Safari. The nibs can be hit and miss but when you find one or more that you like, they're easy to swap from pen to pen as needed. Any Lamy pen I own is compatible with the Safari style nib as a result.

Another pen to consider is a Parker 25. They've gone up in value but can still be found on eBay and pen classifieds for reasonable prices. The best fitting converter I've found for them is a Lamy Z27.



GrouchoM said:


> Definitely, try before you buy. Aside from it being too wet for some, the "ears" that hold the cap on can be uncomfortable (they were to me).


Agreed. They need to be gripped above or below the ears or they're annoying.


----------



## Viseguy

Enjoy the ride, @kritameth! And once you've settled on some hardware, prepare yourself for a trip down another, even deeper, wider and infinitely colorful rabbit hole -- FP inks!


----------



## Eisenhammer

I started out with a Metro and used it for nearly a year before making the leap to nicer pens. I'm a huge fan of Sailor...my two most used pens are 1911s...a modified Millecolore and a PG Imperial Black. They're both daily writers for me and I love them. But I'm glad I started off with a "beginner" pen. MB's are nice, but for me, there are other brands I prefer. Good luck with the search.


----------



## Dairygold

I like the Montblanc JFK.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JunkerJorge

Lots of nice pens between the Metro and a MB149. Enjoy some nice pens in between like Lamys, Sailors, or more solid Pilots. There are lots of fun steel nib pens with beautiful acrylics as well like Leonardo, Edison, Esterbrook. I really love Pelikans which I think stand up to MB in everything but hype. Then of course you can go well past montblancs.


----------



## wspohn

As someone with c. 400 pens, my advice is to start out at the lower end of the price range and start learning about which makers you like and which you don't without making expensive mistakes along the way. There is a plethora of makes available used on Ebay etc. to experiment with for not much money.

Suggest that you also join https://www.fountainpennetwork.com/ and start asking questions.


----------



## GrouchoM

wspohn said:


> As someone with c. 400 pens, my advice is to start out at the lower end of the price range and start learning about which makers you like and which you don't without making expensive mistakes along the way. There is a plethora of makes available used on Ebay etc. to experiment with for not much money.
> 
> Suggest that you also join https://www.fountainpennetwork.com/ and start asking questions.


≈400 pens and still can't find "the one"? That's like a polygamist giving marital advice. 

@wspohn By the way, I'm Lloyd from FPN and just kidding.  

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## wspohn

Hi Lloyd. 

I admit that I only use a dozen or so regularly. And other than in love, I am not sure that 'the One' exists. I don't think I have ever identified such in my other hobbies - cars, high end audio.

If you had to give up all of your pens but one, do you know which one you would keep?


----------



## GrouchoM

wspohn said:


> Hi Lloyd.
> 
> I admit that I only use a dozen or so regularly. And other than in love, I am not sure that 'the One' exists. I don't think I have ever identified such in my other hobbies - cars, high end audio.
> 
> If you had to give up all of your pens but one, do you know which one you would keep?


No way. I could probably pare it down to the following: 
Strictly practical usage- Either my Ranga in matte black ebony with a steel Bock xf nib, my pocket size Newton with a killer steel Jowo XXF, or my somewhat new Opus 88 Demonstrator with a great Jowo XF nib. For sentimentality and writing pleasure, a gifted MB149. For fun and expressiveness, some Danitrios with soft (ef and eef) nibs and a Pilot 743 FA customized by Matsuyama to a smooth and not railroading needlepoint.
My descendents can sell this core after I've dotted my last "i" and crossed my last "t".

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## arolex

TgeekB said:


> Unfortunately you’re going to find it similar to watches. Look at the variety of responses already!
> 
> I would decide first whether you want vintage or modern. There are lots of great and inexpensive vintage pens from the likes of Parker and Pelikan.
> 
> Modern is getting saturated with so many different pens it becomes difficult. Like the watch market and micro brands all competing for your money and not better than vintage and virtually all the same.
> 
> If you’re fixed on eventually getting a MB (I have a 146 and it’s wonderful) take your time and don’t pay too much. Look around and you’ll find the right one without overpaying. Most of all have fun!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I like Mont Blanc. 146 is a great size.


----------



## Jacob’s Watches

So much great info here!


----------



## RCS1300

I would jump into pens with a good solid brand and recognize there are differences in the quality and size of the nib. 

My recommendation would be to start with a Mont blanc. Before you buy one, go to an Authorized Seller and try the different nibs - fine, extra fine, medium.

Realize that the paper you write on will make or break the performance of the pen. Fountain pens work really well on only high quality paper that you need to provide. You will not find it lying around. The paper I use is Levenger freeleaf notepads and they make all the difference in the world on fountain pen performance.

I have had medium and fine point nibs and prefer fine point as I can write a letter with fine. I have found, for me, the medium point nib works well for signatures only. The problem with Fountain Pens and signatures is that most agreements/contracts I have signed are not on high quality paper and a medium nib fountain pen tends to run on low/medium quality paper. So, for contracts I use a roller ball pen which gives me great flow for a signature and does not run on low/medium quality paper. I save the fountain pens for writing at home on high quality paper.


----------



## GlasIsGreen

Long time fountain pen user & collector here...

If you have the funds, my suggestion would be to start by experimenting with mid-range models from several different brands (as opposed to either budget or high-end). The reason being, that if you start at the bottom you risk disliking the pens because of quality/ flimsy feel issues, and it will not be informative in terms of where to go next. On the other hand, if you start at the top, it's an expensive mistake to make if you don't like the form/ function of a specific design. Hence, opting for some iconic mid-range models is a good way to familiarise yourself with quality fountain pens and determine which brands/ shapes/ materials/ filling mechanisms/ countries of origins speak to you.

Additionally, I would try to purchase said pens pre-owned if possible. This way, you can experiment and resell them if needed, without incurring a loss.

With that in mind, I would suggest starting with something like these, depending on budget:
Pelikan Souveran M400
Montblanc Meisterstück 146
Sailor 1911
Aurora 88
Pilot Vanishing Point
Parker 51 (modern re-release)
Conklin Mark Twain
Conway Stewart Churchill (lever-fill version!)


----------



## Batboy

^ This advice from @GlasIsGreen is excellent


----------



## GrouchoM

Batboy said:


> ^ This advice from @GlasIsGreen is excellent


I'd go for an original aerometric P51 instead of the remake. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcp123

So, I’m going to take a different tack.

I’m a bit different in having gone to a German-funded school here in the U.S., with a German-approved curriculum in the 90s. I’m not going to pass any judgment on schools and stuff, but I DO love that we were taught to do work in cursive with fountain pens. I’ve handled some really fine, smooth stuff. And believe me, there IS a difference. But unless you’re C-suite or a partner-level lawyer, you’ll never need more than a simple Pelikan. If you have good paper and good nuance on the nib, nobody short of that level will EVER detect that you didn’t spend big bucks.


----------



## GlasIsGreen

GrouchoM said:


> I'd go for an original aerometric P51 instead of the remake.


Personally I would as well (...Or rather, I would choose neither, as I am more of a Duofold kind of gal. But I mean if the options were original vs modern 51, I would go with the original.)

However, in my experience people who are new to fountain pens, do better starting with modern rather than vintage, so that was the reasoning behind my suggestion to the OP.


----------



## GrouchoM

GlasIsGreen said:


> Personally I would as well (...Or rather, I would choose neither, as I am more of a Duofold kind of gal. But I mean if the options were original vs modern 51, I would go with the original.)
> 
> However, in my experience people who are new to fountain pens, do better starting with modern rather than vintage, so that was the reasoning behind my suggestion to the OP.


That seems at odds with you suggesting that they buy second hand. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## gangrel

GlasIsGreen said:


> Personally I would as well (...Or rather, I would choose neither, as I am more of a Duofold kind of gal. But I mean if the options were original vs modern 51, I would go with the original.)
> 
> However, in my experience people who are new to fountain pens, do better starting with modern rather than vintage, so that was the reasoning behind my suggestion to the OP.


Largely true, but if one is going vintage, the aero-fill 51s are an exception. Literally millions made over the years. The pliglass sacs have been seemingly indestructible. The straightforward models, like dove gray barrel and plain lustraloy cap, don't command premium prices.

For a first pen...no way I'd advocate MB. Well, on second thought...I'd never recommend any modern MB for anyone. IMO they're insanely over priced. I'd much, MUCH prefer a Pelikan 600 to a 146. And for a first pen, any MB is just far too high, if you don't like it.


----------



## GlasIsGreen

GrouchoM said:


> That seems at odds with you suggesting that they buy second hand.


Second-hand, recent production pens. Rather than buying new & paying full retail, it makes sense to buy second-hand so as to not incur losses if deciding to resell.


----------



## GlasIsGreen

gangrel said:


> Largely true, but if one is going vintage, the aero-fill 51s are an exception. Literally millions made over the years. The pliglass sacs have been seemingly indestructible. The straightforward models, like dove gray barrel and plain lustraloy cap, don't command premium prices.
> 
> For a first pen...no way I'd advocate MB. Well, on second thought...I'd never recommend any modern MB for anyone. IMO they're insanely over priced. I'd much, MUCH prefer a Pelikan 600 to a 146. And for a first pen, any MB is just far too high, if you don't like it.


If I had to recommend just one single pen, without knowing much about the person in question, it would for sure be a Pelikan Souveran (the model number depending on hand size & budget).

But it's all relative. Considering the vibe of the original post, I think a second-hand (but relatively modern) MS146 definitely belongs on the list of considerations.


----------



## Jdivitto

Now that you already picked a starter pen, my recommendation for your original question is a Pelican 205 with a M nib. Goulet Pens has them for $133 right now. This gets you a good quality pen with a bullet proof piston filler system.

In order to get the best out of the pen, also pick up a bottle of name brand ink like Pelican Edelstein or Pilot Iroshizuku. Plenty of time to experiment with other inks later.

Finally, the most important item. GOOD PAPER! I only use Rhodia Webnotebooks. The paper doesn’t bleed, feather, and dries quickly. Cheap paper can turn anybody off of fountain pens.


----------



## GrouchoM

GlasIsGreen said:


> If I had to recommend just one single pen, without knowing much about the person in question....


I would turn down the request. There's way too many variables... No pen is universally liked. That's why there's so many choices.


Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## GlasIsGreen

GrouchoM said:


> I would turn down the request. There's way too many variables... No pen is universally liked. That's why there's so many choices.


This is true.


----------

